
Ask HN: Future CoronaVirus Vaccine Safety - onetimemanytime
Quick question: a Covid vaccine <i>might</i> be ready in 12-18 months, obviously way faster than the normal 5-10-15 year average. My question is, could a a future corona virus vaccine do more harm than being infected by the virus would have done?<p>There is no way you can check how it effects people long term, offspring, etc in 12-18 months.<p>I&#x27;m not anti-vax, I have all required vaccines plus all that I could find at a private clinic. But I also know that some vaccines have caused problems in the past.
======
core-questions
It does seem like something that a cautious and prudent person might let other
people try out first...

------
kleer001
> could a a future corona virus vaccine do more harm than being infected by
> the virus would have done?

Possibly. However, consider that tons of really smart and well motivated
people are working on it. And that even if a vaccine is determined to work and
be ready for rolling out to the general populace that doesn't mean that work
on it entirely ceases.

